# NZQA Framework



## VJ_KIWI (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi,

Here is the guide about how our qualifications are being evaluated. Hope this answers to the most of the questions related to Credits and levels..

"Say Thanks if you like it"


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

VJ_KIWI said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here is the guide about how our qualifications are being evaluated. Hope this answers to the most of the questions related to Credits and levels..
> 
> "Say Thanks if you like it"


I will say thank you for finding these documents - but isn't it a bit pushy actually asking for the thanks?


----------



## VJ_KIWI (Jul 1, 2013)

topcat83 said:


> I will say thank you for finding these documents - but isn't it a bit pushy actually asking for the thanks?


Hi TopCat..!!

 I did not mean to compel anyone to say thanks/click thanks icon in this form... Definitely I did not see this coming.. I jus wanted to keep some tagline under my sign..  Now, even for me it appears that I had been pushy.. But Couldnt delete that post..  Thanks anyway..!!!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

VJ_KIWI said:


> Hi TopCat..!!
> 
> I did not mean to compel anyone to say thanks/click thanks icon in this form... Definitely I did not see this coming.. I jus wanted to keep some tagline under my sign..  Now, even for me it appears that I had been pushy.. But Couldnt delete that post..  Thanks anyway..!!!


Hi VJ - no probs. 

But I think this highlights some of the problems that can occur with regards communication when emigrating to a new country. Different cultures (even when they speak the same language) have different things that are acceptable. 

New Zealand is notoriously understated - they make the Brits look pushy. It is considered bad manners to sell yourself and your skills, and to push yourself forward - especially in the Maori & South Pacific cultures. It's called 'Tall Poppy Syndrome' - if you put your head above the rest it's likely to get cut off. Americans in particular often fall foul of this. 

Best advice is to tread softly and slowly.....


----------



## VJ_KIWI (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh... Thanks Top cat...!! I appreciate that,,!!


----------

